# Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*

I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.








First thing I done was to prep all my lumber for the frame. I'm making it out of pecan. Since I'm working with uneven material though, and I needed everything to fit precisely, I needed to cut everything oversized, plane down to uniform thickness, and then trim it up.








Then everything had to be clamped up into the different parts.








Here are the frame parts.








All the corners of the frame have open mortise joints. Then they are pinned with three quarter inch dowels.








Other joints are simply interlocked around other parts. All this together works good to form a very stong frame.








With this method, all the joints were tight enough that they had to be hammered together with a wooden mallet. 
The frame is built. I still have a lot of sanding to do though before I can move on to the construction of the moving parts.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


got to watch this one William,frame looks solid


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eddie. 
It is solid. I'm thinking about using this same basic design for some chairs.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this project with great anticipation as I've been knocking around the idea of a shop made scroll saw myself.

Hope you don't mind if I steal the design.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Progress looks good.
I like the method of construction for the frame. It should lend itself to chair fabrication rather easily.

Anxiously awaiting another installment!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


You are a machine building a machine. This one I am going to like. A lot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

barecycles. If you can find a copy, this design is laid out very well in the August 1986 copy of WOOD magazine. It starts on page 32.

I forgot to mention in this post. The power for this design will be supplied by a jig saw that will be mounted upside down under the frame. You'll see in future posts how that works.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Wow, I guess you'd have more room to work if I'd bring my lazy butt out there and get that band saw off your table…....

Looking good.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


I like this, I do have some old wood magazines and I'll check for that one. I would be interested in the kind with a sewing machine treadle! You do some fine work!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Nice frame work…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


I was hurting late last night too bad to sleep (rain moving in I figured. Looking out the window right now confirms it) so I hobbled my gimp butt back to the shop after the kiddies went to bed.
I laminated wood for the arms. It's quarter inch walnut sandwiched between two pieces of quarter inch oak. I think it'll not only look nice, but add to the strength. I'll explain this in the next blog installment.

KTMM. 
The band saw isn't bothering me. You know how large my shop is. I can move it if it starts getting in my way. If you look closely in the photos, your saw serves a very useful purpose at the moment. Since it's been mounted there, I have not misplaced a single pack of cigarettes.

Bearpie.
Look for the magazine. If you're like me, you love old magazines anyway. So it'll be good reading even if you don't wish to build the saw. This one is not a treadle machine, but Rick Hutcheson sells plans for a real nice treadle type scroll saw. I think they're around twenty bucks. I can look for it and provide a link this evening if you'd like. 
All these old magazines I have been looking through lately were a gift from a good friend. KTMM saved them from the dumpster for me a short while back. He knew I loved old wood working sources.

Marty.
I'm glad you like it. Thanks again for the wood. I apologize that I'm not working on the train yet. I have a million and one projects on my mind lately and the train keeps getting pushed back. I have the wood put back just for the train though. I promise that not one square inch will be used for any other purpose until that project is done.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


coming along very nicely. gonna be a good one


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


I keep expecting you to put your brand name on your William made tools. Will it be William or RNGM Brand? Keep up the Good work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Cool project William. Looking forward to the next post.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


lookin' good!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


I'll enjoy watching this one!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, the magazines I have aren't that old, only 10 years and I thought they were older for some reason. I checked Rich Hutcheson's site and didn't see anything on the scrollsaw pattern so sent them a query, hope to hear from them soon. So if you have the link handy, I would surely appreciate it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Bearpie,
Go here for the one you pedal like a bicycle.
And here for the treadle type.

Everyone else. I appreciate the kind words.

I'll be typeing up tonight's post in a few minutes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Here's part 2 if you're ready for the next installment.


----------



## BAKTHA (Jan 4, 2012)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Great way of making tenon and mortise joints, which saves lots of time and chisel work, and giving an absolutely tight and strong joint, strengthened with sold dowels. Thanks for sharing. This method of tenon and mortise can be adopted for chairs and sofa sets too.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


Fun to see how this turns out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shop Made Scroll Saw - Part 1*
> 
> I have wanted to make a shop made scroll saw for some time now. The problem is, the ones I've seen are either treadle type or pedal driven. The main reason I did not want one like that is my health. I have enough pain issues without trying to work a saw with my feet. So when I seen the idea for this saw I'm building in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine, I couldn't wait to build it. So here goes.
> 
> ...


BAK, I have often thought about using that same method on a few other projects, but have yet to do it.

Mike, I made this over a year ago. You can go here and see the end result if you want.

Thank you both for looking though.


----------

